# Next Air Project :)



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

First The MK4









Then The MK6










Now on to a MK1

Car is going in for a fresh coat of paint this week (cant decide if i want to go white or not :laugh: ), then im going to start putting together the air ride for this little guy


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

You wont.


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

gotta do white, either way im sure it will be awesome:beer:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

hmmm always love seeing your builds, I'm actually on the hunt for a mk1 as well as soon as my damn bike sells. Cant wait to see this


----------



## KR3DUB (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice, I'm putting air ride on my MK1 Rabbit soon too. Looking forward to seeing your build and painted car. :beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

sounds like a fun project 

fix your sig links btw, both are dead :wave:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

yesss white :thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

In for this


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

few more shots of the 1  , ive been looking for a super clean mk1 jetta for quite some time now. as most will know they are hard to find.

original blue interior (basically perfect)




























exterior needs some help, while its in for paint a few holes will be filled and a few small dings fixed.... best part is this car has absolutely zero rust.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Stick with the white theme. Excited for this.


----------



## bobbyk94 (Aug 15, 2010)

great find, clean interior.. I'm watching!:thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## tom.ski (Jun 13, 2011)

sweet keep it white:thumbup:


----------



## duby_1.8T (Feb 7, 2007)

I think this will be the first air build I will follow  only because it's THE 01 hahahahaha! Hope all is well and I'm dammmnnnnn excited for this!


----------



## Germanmk3 (Feb 11, 2003)

Not to be waaay off topic, but what kind of skirts were on your mk4? 
Previous builds were real nice, interested to see this one when it's done :thumbup:


----------



## chewwyy (Dec 6, 2011)

^GLI, search.... 

do you sell these cars everytime you buy a new one, or do you have a vw storage facility somewhere? :sly:

INSANE Dude! Loved your mk4, mk6 was ehh, looking forward to the mk1!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Mr. Chewbacca said:


> ^GLI, search....
> 
> do you sell these cars everytime you buy a new one, or do you have a vw storage facility somewhere? :sly:
> 
> INSANE Dude! Loved your mk4, mk6 was ehh, looking forward to the mk1!


His VW storage facility is in front of his house. :laugh:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Subscribed. 

I am going to have to say keep it silver. Who's doing the paint work?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

*FV-QR*

in


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Geez! That interior is ridiculously clean! :thumbup::thumbup:

I'd go white too... just to keep up the theme


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

Subscribed


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

fun!


----------

